

Developer/Filmmaker gives up birthday for charity - UmElDonya

Today I turned 24, and I thought, "crap...what have I done with my life?" Instead of getting stuff that I really didn't need, I figured why don't I make this day a day to bring people together as one, no matter what your gender, religion, or race and just do something awesome for people we have no connection to.
The internet is pretty sweet. And the communities like reddit are massive forces that really have the power to open people's eye to the funny, the unjust, and the awesome.
This year instead of celebrating me, I wanted to celebrate all of us, and others who don't have everything we do. I wanted us all to come together and get the basic need to people in underdeveloped nations around the world. Water.
You may not know me, and we may not know the people we're helping, but we can definitely impact others. Great things always start somewhere.<p>The Campaign - www.mycharitywater.org/tamer
======
xoail
Done. If not already, I'd recommend asking your friends n family to donate
too.

------
kumarski
works like a charm. I donated a buck. Happy birthday kid.

